# I need help identifying a wood stove



## harristree (Dec 15, 2013)

Please help us identify this wood stove.  The only name we could find on the stove was on the damper handle it says "The Choice"  Thank you in advance for your responses


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I'm going to look though my old material, but here is my first take.....probably true, in this case....

In the late 70's there were perhaps 15-20 stove companies that copied the Buck Stove, which we called the "North Carolina Look". Most of these companies were in the south and many nearby the original Buck factory. Some were very direct knock-offs, others were improvements, etc.

To give you a short list....
Black Bart
Apache
Craft
Bat Cave Stove
Silent Flame 
Dare
Squire
Appalachian
Woodsaver
Georgetown
and many more!

It's likely yours is just another of these many....if it were a national brand chances are I would have run across it, because I went to a lot of trade shows and read a lot of trade mags and directories in my time (owned a stove store back then)...

I think, in this case, what you see is what you have - probably 1979 vintage and probably never made it other than locally or regionally.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 19, 2013)

Greetings, Are you using this stove now. If so can you tell us how it is working for you? thanks

Richard


----------

